# Metal Supermarkets Calgary moved



## PeterT (May 30, 2017)

New location is 4780 50 Ave SE Calgary
https://www.metalsupermarkets.com/calgary/


----------



## Janger (May 30, 2017)

Same outrageous prices?  Just kidding well sort of


----------



## PeterT (May 30, 2017)

If I said 'no apparent change' would that answer the question? :/ . They have a nice waiting area to hang out while cuts are prepared so its more front desk pricing/admin staffed, although you are still free to wander in the back. But it looks +/- same inventory, just new building. I had to pass on a 1"OD stick of bronze @60$ for a 6" cut-off. It's lists for 27$U/foot at OLM. Even with all the dinger fees, cheaper to source stateside, which is really quite sad.  I usually wait for the OLM 10-20% discount sales ~monthly & place a mini order. But at about 35lbs, shipping starts to hurt so its not great for heavy ships. Luckily my projects are smaller lengths &/or lighter alloys.


----------



## Dabbler (May 30, 2017)

Sad to see that what once was a reasonable place to buy has turned out so bad.  Not a dollar more.  ever.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jun 1, 2017)

I like the staff there. But yes, the prices are bad. Maybe the move will help out James at Steel Inc.

Thanks for the move post...I was heading out there tomorrow.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jun 1, 2017)

Dabbler said:


> Sad to see that what once was a reasonable place to buy has turned out so bad.  Not a dollar more.  ever.


Dabbler's comment reminded me of a recent conversation with an acquaintance I ran into recently. He and his family are from Arcachon, France (the same place celebrity chef and author Tony Bourdain is from). He says setting up and operating a business there is the opposite of here. There they welcome you, zoning is more permissive, taxes are reasonable, and the amount of insurance your business is required to carry pales in comparison to here. Regulations make sense and new businesses are encouraged by town councils. Businesses can "make a good profit without gouging" customers (his words). His family runs a supply store that includes metal and lumber.

I feel so sorry for new businesses, with all the rules and regs we impose upon them. I spent 30 years in government and begrudgingly had to impose many of these regulations. Yet I know we are letting down small business and doing competition a disservice. I can't imagine the financial pain of making ends meet in this town (Calgary). I remember when the old Nova Service Centre moved its operations from Blackfoot Tr SE to Airdrie due to taxes and increased costs in Calgary. Sadly, not much has changed, and that was the 1980s.

MetalSupermarket prices are bad. I just wish it were easier for competition to thrive in Calgary.

P.S. In this ideal world of mine I also want to be thin and all reality television to be cancelled. Oh to dream.......


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jun 3, 2017)

PeterT said:


> New location is 4780 50 Ave SE Calgary
> https://www.metalsupermarkets.com/calgary/


Dropped in the new location yesterday to check it out. Wow, it sure is bigger. And they at least have a larger sheer. I'm sure that will be reflected in the prices going forward.


----------



## Jimbojones (Jun 7, 2017)

Anyone have 1/8"x 4" wide aluminum bar for sale (or bent as 1x3 @ ~90deg)? in 1-2' length?   or know of a scrap bin with this stuff

I just cant bring myself to go to MS(&)M cuz I'm not in to pain...


----------



## Janger (Jun 8, 2017)

Steel Inc in a ten footer maybe? Might be the same as MS but you get more?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jun 8, 2017)

Janger said:


> Steel Inc in a ten footer maybe? Might be the same as MS but you get more?


Just ordered 170 feet of angle and tubing from Steel Inc. I like James.

10 foots are shortest lengths, yes.


----------

